# Adding Arm Rest to 2012 Beetle Launch Edition Turbo



## northshorebug (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if anybody added a arm rest to their 2012 Beetle Turbo Launch Edition?

Also, anyone added a after market stereo with rear camera/navigation?

Thanks


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, northshorebug.

I'm looking forward to answers given on the arm rest issue. I'd like to look into installing one too.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Welcome to the forum, northshorebug.
> 
> I'm looking forward to answers given on the arm rest issue. I'd like to look into installing one too.
> 
> Bill


You can check with VW Parts and find out if it is an item that can be ordered through them?
They might want your vin.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*adding arm rest to Beetle Launch Edition*

I have the Launch Edition to-------and because of no armrest----Nav etc I ordered another Turbo Beetle----October 1st---haven't seen it yet and it looks like Feb at the earliest........Harvey


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


>


If you can break down that photo of the Puebla plant in this kind of format, Bill's
chances for success will increase enormously.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

MacDonalds?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Mmmm... McDonald's.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Mmmm... McDonald's.
> 
> Bill


Keep in mind that when he was 'Young Bug Man' this 'offtrack' thought process never 
would have happened. Age doesn't always mean ' better '.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Alright then, let's get back to the discussion on wheels...no, oil filters...no, gauges...Ahhhh!

Nurse! Nurse!!

Armrests! I remember now. Now let's try to focus here!


----------



## northshorebug (Dec 17, 2011)

*ARM REST for launch edition*

How about this armrest, do you think it will work?
http://www.myhotvw.com/volkswagen/Isotta/Arm_Rests/Isotta_Armrest/785957


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Here is other option,

ebay VW armrest listing


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

northshorebug said:


> How about this armrest, do you think it will work?
> http://www.myhotvw.com/volkswagen/Isotta/Arm_Rests/Isotta_Armrest/785957


The ad does say 'fitment guarantee'. Send them an email and ask.


----------



## spebeetle (Dec 24, 2011)

*Armrest*

For what it is worth, we had the dealer install an armrest for us since it does not come with the 2.5 base beetle, and believe it or not that was a deal breaker for my sister. It took about a week to get the parts , but they are available. I think our dealer charged a bit more than it was probably worth, but then she gave us a good deal on the car and our trade so I can't complain, and it looks great in the car. Never realized how much an arm rest, or the lack of one, could mean to some people.

Spencer


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

spebeetle said:


> ...we had the dealer install an armrest for us since it does not come with the 2.5 base beetle...


Oh, please - tell us more. Does it replace the whole base unit or does it mount on top of it? And, if you don't mind sharing, how much did it cost?

Bill


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

UTE said:


> Oh, please - tell us more. Does it replace the whole base unit or does it mount on top of it? And, if you don't mind sharing, how much did it cost?
> 
> Bill


And please share some pics too.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

Went to the Parts Desk today and they priced out the parts for the armrest. $479:screwy: The main piece is $339 and the rest is mounting bracket and bolts. Mighty pricy. I might wait a while and see if any wind up in salvage yards in the future or someone comes up with a better deal


Well I am having problems with scanning quote but here are the part #'s required and prices quoted:wave::wave::
(1) 5C5-864-207-C-83V Armrest $337.00
(1) 5C5-864-280-82V Lining - $51.90
(1) 5C5-864-273 Bracket- $45.30
(1) 5C5-864-513 Plate - $9.90
(2) N-910-145-01 Bolt- $.50
(1) N-104-355-08 Nut- $.70

Total with Tax = $479.24


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

b-willy-850 said:


> Went to the Parts Desk today and they priced out the parts for the armrest. $479


Gak!

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Gak!
> 
> Bill


You might want to check out this universal fit armrest for many late model VW's.
It's priced at $52.99 with Free Shipping from Hong Kong. See specific dimensions, etc..
Ebay Item # 180730104752


----------



## spebeetle (Dec 24, 2011)

*armrest*

As best i can tell they just place the armrest over the existing console that is already there. The cost was 475 with labor, which I thought was mighty pricey, but based on feedback here , maybe not. I can get any pictures , due to the fact the car is at my sisters house and not mine, but I will try.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

I will scan the quote with the part #'s required and post Wed. Not near my scanner at the moment.


----------



## PPD3195 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just ordered my armrest today... here's the deal:

If you pull up the rubber mat at the bottom of that square pocket in the center console, there's a tab slot you can pop the plastic bottom out with. The armrest bolts to existing equipment in that spot. It sounds like a pretty easy job and my service manager recommended doing it and saving the $200 in service costs.

I was actually pretty suprised that it was under $500. Can't wait for more fun stuff to install in this car!!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Ah, and our newest member PPD3195 jumps right in with an informative post. Nice job and a warm welcome, PPD3195.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Ah, and our newest member PPD3195 jumps right in with an informative post. Nice job and a warm welcome, PPD3195.
> 
> Bill


Yes, I second that welcome and also would like to wish you, and the other 3,194 members of
your clan, the very best in the coming year !


----------



## PPD3195 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks! Lol, I'm a nOOb!! 

Hey Ute, I'm here in Utah as well...down in Saratoga Springs


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just finish building one out of mdf last week. Now I need to cover it in padding and vinyl. Fits snug into the console hole and doesnt move around on me yet. I will post some more pice when it is done.


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Almost finished*


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## macaddiict (Feb 26, 2003)

Guys, please tell me you don't buy from the dealer at counter prices! They'll rip you off.

You can order the parts from 1stvwparts.com or fowlervwparts.com for like 33% off + usually no tax.


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

So the lowest price that i have found for an actual VW Beetle Armrest has been 260 plus shipping. Here is how mine turned out. I had to redo the top arm portion so that the vinyl would be easier for me to attach. Im not a pro!! But what a difference this arm rest makes.


----------



## Lovebyter (Mar 30, 2012)

*$260 armrest option?*

Hi, If you don't mind, where did you track one down for $260?
Thanks!
Frank


----------



## abutcher (May 16, 2012)

*Armrest installation*

Were you able to install the armrest yourself? My dealer's total cost with installation is around $700 which is crazy. Thoughts?



PPD3195 said:


> I just ordered my armrest today... here's the deal:
> 
> If you pull up the rubber mat at the bottom of that square pocket in the center console, there's a tab slot you can pop the plastic bottom out with. The armrest bolts to existing equipment in that spot. It sounds like a pretty easy job and my service manager recommended doing it and saving the $200 in service costs.
> 
> I was actually pretty suprised that it was under $500. Can't wait for more fun stuff to install in this car!!


----------



## MikeMcB (May 28, 2012)

Lovebyter said:


> Hi, If you don't mind, where did you track one down for $260?
> Thanks!
> Frank


 1stvwparts.com is sellng just the armrest part for $260.59. The whole assembly is $335.33 plus shipping.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*here is my post on how to add the armrest and parts needed*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5773376-Armrest


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Has anyone noticed, or tried this one?

http://www.buychina.com/items/faw-v...tructure-with-a-chute-special-hot-vypwposomnp


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

spebeetle said:


> For what it is worth, we had the dealer install an armrest for us since it does not come with the 2.5 base beetle, and believe it or not that was a deal breaker for my sister...
> 
> Spencer


It would've been a dealbreaker for me too! I test drove the TDI version when I was on the lot and didn't even consider the other bugs. Heck, I didn't even realize certain options were available that I could've got if I had special ordered. Oh well, it's always fun to just add mods as I go.


----------

